# Questions about Ranger Contracts



## CPrice243 (Dec 19, 2012)

First off, I may be in a completely wrong forum to be asking questions, and if so, I apologize.

Second, I am just starting my HBL, and have about 2 weeks post HBL until graduation, but I really want a shot at RASP. I know I will have a chance at another PT test after HBL to score my 270+ (at 254 now, started at a 138 when I first started OSUT, so I think 270 is possible). My GT is 134, which Is above standards for Rangers. 

Basically what I'm asking, is what can I do to improve my shot at a contract (a few have been given out already in my company) and also, would I be better serve to go to a normal unit first, or try for RASP ASAP?

Any advice anyone can give is appreciated. Thanks in advanced!


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 19, 2012)

If you want something and think you can do it, then go for it.  If you have doubts, then wait; pretty simple.


----------



## goon175 (Dec 19, 2012)

What is HBL?


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 19, 2012)

goon175 said:


> What is HBL?


Holiday Block Leave?


----------



## goon175 (Dec 19, 2012)

Ah, that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## CPrice243 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes, it's holiday block leave. Could have been more specific with that haha. Thanks for the advice RackMaster!


----------



## goon175 (Dec 19, 2012)

Get in touch with the Ranger Liason on Ft. Benning, send an e-mail or call while you are on leave. The contact info is listed on Regiments website.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 19, 2012)

CPrice243 said:


> First off, I may be in a completely wrong forum to be asking questions, and if so, I apologize.
> 
> Second, I am just starting my HBL, and have about 2 weeks post HBL until graduation, but I really want a shot at RASP. I know I will have a chance at another PT test after HBL to score my 270+ (at 254 now, started at a 138 when I first started OSUT, so I think 270 is possible). My GT is 134, which Is above standards for Rangers.
> 
> ...


PT your ass off while on HBL.  Other's won't and will see their scores fall, that gives you an opportunity that may only come once.
Good luck.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Dec 19, 2012)

Take Goon175's advice and contact the liason over break but he also should be stopping by your company soon if he hasn't to ask for RASP volunteers. Also you could stop by the Sand Hill Liason's office when you get back.


----------



## CPrice243 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Goon175. I'll definitely do tht. I had not even thought of that. And iwas already planning to PT like a mad man over HBL. I know no one else is going to, so that will put me ahead of the game. Thanks for all of the advice guys!


----------

